# Communications/IT or Aviation Manager



## Stephan (May 12, 2009)

I am looking to work back in Japan in a strictly corporate civilian setting but am having difficulty finding opportunities in what would be considered IT operations Management or Aviation Management. Most sites I go to need me to be very proficient in Japanese and I am not.


----------



## PasturesNew1 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Working in Japan*

From my experience and to get your Resume on a potential clients table you really do need Japanese Language skills, ie JLPT 2 minimum, Im not there yet but I anticipate if you put the effort in you can reach this level within 12 months. 
<First stop Rosetta Stone Japanese Level 1 & 2 >
I had the same experience as you when applying for jobs in Japan and I have a spouse Visa !... 
Id suggest you register with Michael Page and the like who do recruit for the International Corps who have Offices in Japan. 
Your best chance however may be to look to a Company in the US who has a global presence and see if you can get your foot in the door that way, though it's not likely to happen in the short term...
How did you secure work in Japan first time around may I ask ?.


----------



## Stephan (May 12, 2009)

> How did you secure work in Japan first time around may I ask ?.



Government contract...check USAjobs

I would much prefer to work for a Japanese company this time around. I like the work ethic and loyalty that goes both ways between employee and employer.:first:


----------

